# Replacement build/VIN plate



## matt151617 (Aug 8, 2013)

My 2010 Sentra was involved in a side-swipe with a truck, that required a new B-pillar. The car was fully repaired, but the VIN/build plate was cut out from the old pillar and left in the glove box by the body shop. My local dealership said it would cost $50 for a new plate. The insurance company said the car becomes totaled if I replace the plate (is there any truth to this?).

Is there any way to get one of these done cheaper? It's just a sticker. Can I photograph the original sticker and have someone make a replica? I'm afraid it will hurt the resale value of the car (of course I will disclose the accident, but buyers may think something was tampered with).


----------



## Skanlig (Dec 9, 2016)

If you can not restore the old VIN, you will need to order a new from an authorized representative. Because the VIN number is the first on whatpay attention buyers when buying a car. I constantly checked the VIN, through VIN Number Checker for Any Vehicle service for example.
So, I think you need to pay and make a new VIN plate.


----------

